# For all of you who generously provide support...



## LouieSherwin (Dec 5, 2012)

A post from Jeffery Friedl's support:

Comment:
Is there anyway to avoid getting a notice that my computer clock is off by so many seconds? I'm using the latest version of the plugin with LR4.2 on Mac OSX 10.6.8.


JEFFREY REPLIED: Yes, set your clock correctly. -Jeffrey


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry Louie, I'm trying really hard not to laugh!  I think he probably gets some really stupid questions and I guess they wear a bit thin.  It happens to the best of us!  He's a nice guy really!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 5, 2012)

But true to form this IS the right answer!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2012)

I think Jeffrey is one of my favorite forum correspondents to read, anywhere. He always has a knack for saying things in a 'special' way.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 5, 2012)

Victoria, 

I think you misunderstood my intent. I think it Jeffery's reply is perfect and I think the whole thing is very amusing and understated at the same time but maybe only to those who do or have done tech support of any kind. I just about fell out of my chair when I read it and I'm still chuckling. It just tickled me and I hope that others at least get a good chuckle out of it. 

I mean no disrespect to the questioner either. I have had my fair share asking the question with in retrospect an obvious answer it just wasn't obvious at the moment. Then afterwards  it's a "Doh!" moment   I hope that they are amused also. 

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh that's ok then, I was worried you'd posted the question!  In that case we can all laugh openly!!!!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 6, 2012)

Good your first impulse to laugh was what I intended even if I had been the original poster. 



-louie


----------

